# ممكن سؤال في تحويل كمية غاز البترول المسال من وحدة الطن الى وحدة التر ..



## درع الرصاص (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يا اخوان ممكن تساعدوني في هذا السؤال لاتم بحثي والله يعطيكم العافية ...

السؤال : بيع الغاز البترول المسال بوحدة الطن وتعبئته في الصهاريج اثناء البيع بوحدة الحجم فكيف تكون عملية التحويل من وحدة الحجم الى وحدة الوزن (خارج المملكة) او اي مكان ؟؟ لو من الممكن توضيح على اي اساس تم اختيار هذه الطريقة ؟؟ وهل هذه الطريقة عالمية متفق عليها ؟؟

هل لدرجة الحرارة تاثير على عملية التحويل والسعر ؟؟

مثال لتوضيح ما سبق ...

لنفرض تم بيع 3000 متر مكعب من الغاز البترول المسال عند درجة حرارة 30 درجة مئوية وكثافة 0.55 ..
كم تساوي هذه الكمية بالطن ؟؟ اذا كانت درجة الحرارة 20 درجة مئوية كم تساوي ؟؟

ارجوا افادتي ولكم جزيل الشكر ...​


----------



## engin_82 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز التعامل في مبيعات الغاز السائل بالطن ليس بالحجم
وذلك لاختلاف درجات الحراره حيث الحجم يتاثر بدرجة الحراره
اما اذا وجد تعامل بالحجم فالتعامل يكون على اساس درجة الحراره القياسيه وهي 15.6 درجه مؤويه
يعني مثلا عند نقله من منطقه درجة حرارتها 45 درجه فيتم حساب الحجم وذلك كالاتي

تؤخذ الكثافه القياسيه للماده يعني بدرجة حرارة 15.6
الحجم عند درجة حرارة 15.6 كم يساوي
والكثافه بنفس الدرجه القياسيه كم تساوي

وبالمنطقه الجديده لو فرض درجة حرارتها 13 درجه مؤويه فترفع درجة حرارة بالحسابات الى القياسيه ايضا 15.6 ويتم حساب الحجم والكثافه على اساس الدرجه القياسيه وبذلك تحقق نفس الحجم بكلا المنطقتين وذلك لحسابها بنفس درجه مؤويه واحد

حيث الوزن = الحجم / الكثافه


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام
https://www.google.dz/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=46&cad=rja&ved=0CEwQFjAFOCg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pfst.hr%2Fold%2Fdata%2Fmaterijali%2Fcargo%2520calculations%2520adv%2520(137%2520str.).%2520gas.pdf&ei=YY22UrCSCYWt0QXhjoD4Dg&usg=AFQjCNF2pr03px4ed3qPDTUAbDs79zTXPA&bvm=bv.58187178,d.d2k

وفقك الله


----------



## abuomar4 (27 مارس 2014)

الطن = 1120 لتر تقريباً


----------

